# Foam pits in us?



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

where they at?


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

Ray's in Cleveland. Don't know of others but they are out there.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.norcalramprats.com/
Petaluma, CA
"$5 extra for foam pit on Sat/Sun"


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ray's in Cleveland, OH.

Skater's Edge in Taunton, MA.

Woodward.


----------



## Mr Brando (Jun 30, 2008)

Windells, Mt Hood OR.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

There is one at Ohio Dreams in Butler, OH (90 min south of Cleveland, 70 min from Columbus). There are 2 drop ins, and they are WAY bigger than Ray's drop in.

Ohio Dreams rocks - BMX track, killer dirt trails, indoor park with foam pit, and an outdoor park.


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

Make your own!
I made my own except instead of foam blocks I used solid hard packed dirt. And instead of a pit, its a table top.
Youll learn your trick real fast this way because of pure fear of consequence of failure.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Eisenbergs in Dallas.


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

just use mattresses






:thumbsup:


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll give it to that guy... he's persistent.


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

HAHAHAHA.
good vid.


----------



## Rogue Rider x (Mar 8, 2008)

LandoCommando said:


> Make your own!
> I made my own except instead of foam blocks I used solid hard packed dirt. And instead of a pit, its a table top.
> Youll learn your trick real fast this way because of pure fear of consequence of failure.


Yeah,like this guy:


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

There's one at the new Woodward in Copper, CO. It looks like you can take your bike in the bowls at least but I don't know about the pit. The whole thing was built more for ski/boarding.

https://www.woodwardatcopper.com/site/index.html


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

^ thats so freekin sweet...


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I think that guy had too many matresses they were in his way


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

liqwid said:


> There's one at the new Woodward in Copper, CO. It looks like you can take your bike in the bowls at least but I don't know about the pit. The whole thing was built more for ski/boarding.
> 
> https://www.woodwardatcopper.com/site/index.html


AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH THAT SUCKSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

